
Now, You CAN be in Two Places at the Same Time! - kevinxray
http://www.collaborati.org/kevins/weblog/15.html
======
ClintonKarr
That is terrible, it seems like someone took the source code for "ELIZA" and
turned it into a Web app.

------
kevinxray
It lacks a certain, uh, human-ness, in my opinion.

